# Gehäuselüfter an Grafikkarte anschließen?



## marvelmaster (9. September 2010)

*Gehäuselüfter an Grafikkarte anschließen?*

Hallo, hab ne GTX 470 MK-13 Extreme, bei der 2 Gehäuselüfter (120mm) drauf sind.
Wollte mal gerne wissen wie ich es anstelle die GEhäuselüfter von der GRafikkarte steuern zu lassen.
Man muss die doch irgendwie an den Lüfter2Pol der Grafikkarte anschließen können.

MfG


----------



## VVeisserRabe (9. September 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an Grafikkarte anschließen?*

Wie wärs mit nem y- adapter?


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. September 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an Grafikkarte anschließen?*

Es gab mal auf eBay und Co solche Adapter, um normale 3-Pin Lüfter an diese "Minianschlüsse" zu klemmen, ich finde sie aber nicht mehr.

Wärst du denn auch bereit so etwas selbst zu basteln?


----------



## marvelmaster (9. September 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an Grafikkarte anschließen?*

JO selber basteln würd ich auch^^ wenn das geht hab eben erst 2 9V Batterien an 12V 60mm Lüfter geklemmt zum Spass 

Wie wärs mit nem y- adapter?                  ... Ja schon aber Graka hat ja son Minianschluss


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. September 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an Grafikkarte anschließen?*

Habe gerade etwas gefunden:

Das + das und dein Problem ist gelöst


----------



## marvelmaster (9. September 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an Grafikkarte anschließen?*

Hm das mit der BElastbarkeit da macht mir ein wenig sorgen... wo bekomme ich das denn raus-.-

Ich glaub ich mache nen weiteren Thread auf...

aber sonst geiler Link


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. September 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an Grafikkarte anschließen?*

Belastbarkeit? Ich glaube die Lüfter der GTX470 können mit maximalen Umdrehungen gut 20W ziehen, da wirst du so schnell nicht mir normalen Gehäuselüftern ran kommen.


----------



## marvelmaster (9. September 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an Grafikkarte anschließen?*

Habe eben ne Mail an Laden geschrieben wo ich die Karte gekauft hab... als Antwort kam : Die Lüfter bitte NICHT mit der Grafikkarte verbinden! Dies könnte zu einer  
Überlastung führen.

Lüfter mit dem Mainboard oder direkt mit dem  Netzteil verbinden.


----------



## DAEF13 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an Grafikkarte anschließen?*



marvelmaster schrieb:


> Habe eben ne Mail an Laden geschrieben wo ich die Karte gekauft hab... als Antwort kam : Die Lüfter bitte NICHT mit der Grafikkarte verbinden! Dies könnte zu einer
> Überlastung führen.
> 
> Lüfter mit dem Mainboard oder direkt mit dem  Netzteil verbinden.



Der Lüfter der GTX4*8*0 zieht bis zu 21 Watt, und die Lüftersteuerung der GTX470 wird wohl nicht viel schwächer sein.

Meine NB PK-2 ziehen je 1,2 Watt, also dürfte das nicht das Problem sein

Guck doch beim Originallüfter mal, wie viel Ampere der hat.


----------



## marvelmaster (9. September 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an Grafikkarte anschließen?*

wo steht das mit den ampere?


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. September 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an Grafikkarte anschließen?*

Auf der Unterseite (die Seite des Motors, die zur Grafikkarte zeigt) - wie gesagt, um Überlast musst du dir keine Sorgen machen, zwei stinknormale Lüfter dran gehangen und du bist bei vielleicht max. 5W.


----------

